# Tales of Tcod



## Jester (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok how many of you have played "Never ending D/P cheat?" Well this is exactly like that except you use Tcod and all of it's contents.

To start...

Chaostres was walking along one day when he suddenly ran into...


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

Me! I sent out my Bidoof who kills his Dark Rayquaza and his family, then the beserked me goes in to ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...Hyper Mode...


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

and wipes out the COD memory bank, Butterfree comes up to me with a gun and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...Shoots you in the gut. You then lie there until...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 11, 2008)

...you get revived my me and my super magic powers and then you...


----------



## Philly (Nov 11, 2008)

get up and meet arylett and she says...


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

Ganon comes into our lair and tells us that we must die, I get up and the army of TCod face him and must make the last stand!
 Butterfree,Tailsy and Arylett lead the brigade into battle
*dramatic eh?*


----------



## greategret (Nov 11, 2008)

, when thousands of Magikarp fall from the sky and kill everybody, but...


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

The whole of TCod renact  300 and we put Darkarmour up for sacrifice.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 11, 2008)

Then the n00bs come rushing in and cause...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 11, 2008)

...there is no more cheese in Arylettopia. But then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...All the n00bs are turned to cheese by the moderators, solving both problems at once.


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

Terry unexpectedly saves everyone! him and his Articuno/pichu pokemon!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...by revealing that he has the artefact of ultimate power. After saving TCoD from it's latest threat, however...


----------



## S.K (Nov 11, 2008)

Mario steals everyones sprites and rips them off as his own, Mewtwo,Chaostres and many other spriters are appauled!


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

Knowing that butterfree and all of the moderators can stop him he traps them in a void, which can only be broken by returning all the sprites.  Time Psyduck, Arylett, EeveeSkitty, Everybody Knows! and I make search parties across the internet to save the mods and admin.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

My search takes me through the realms where no pokémon fan would dare to tread, where I retrieve a few of the sprites. Meanwhile...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

iphillip1
Kai
Mewtwo
Eevee Skitty
Me
Everybody knows!
Zephrous Castform
Flora and Ashes,
Midnight
Zim del invasor
Celestial blade
Mewtwo

These people must be the saviours of TCod, 

PS: Could we change the name of this to the terrors of TCod?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

So says the prophesy that I uncovered

Midnight can change the thread title if he wants, but if he does that this tread may as well be converted to an RP


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

good point.

Anyway carry on!

Mario then gets stuck in a paradox on the website when he clicks on art theives click here! link. He can't work out how to get out and he is stuck for eternity, but the gods of TCod, (admin,mod) are still stuck!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...And all is peaceful until the site becomes clogged with posters creating spam posts for commercial gain, so a team is sent out to find all the sprites, consisting of...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> ...And all is peaceful until the site becomes clogged with posters creating spam posts for commercial gain, so a team is sent out to find all the sprites, consisting of...


all the people I just said including smosh, Obama, A Chingling and the entire cast of Blackadder.


----------



## Jester (Nov 11, 2008)

I could make an RP of this if at least 5 people want it. And also try to end with something for the next person to go with.

And they all left to battle, On the way there...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...there was an explosion...


----------



## Jester (Nov 11, 2008)

And the group realized that mccain, Out of spite was bombing them! so they...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...showed him the truth: that Palin was an idiot. He apologised and offered to join the group. They...


----------



## o_O (Nov 11, 2008)

...bring out a bazooka and shoot everyone. The forums become...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...a post-apocolyptic wasteland, where people battle to survive and not get deleted. Arlyett...


----------



## Jester (Nov 11, 2008)

cried over the ruins of arylettopia and vowed...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

that she would go to Ganon's lair to get him to help her get revenge


----------



## o_O (Nov 11, 2008)

...against Bush for all those dreaded years. People all over the world try to vanquish the dreaded homework, while...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...The last of the lesser meridian marsh rabbit rats are hunted to extinction. Meanwhile, in the void,...


----------



## Jester (Nov 11, 2008)

Time psyduck slept, Having nightmares about waking up while...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

...someone else was around, before waking up and trying to move his TARDIS around to search for the mods. Back in reality...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 11, 2008)

...Exo-Raikou, infuriated over not being Mentioned, began to rapidly spin the blue axe to make a tornado, and sent it to the first place that came to mind, which was...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 11, 2008)

...The forum games. BOOM! Half of everyone's posts were gone, so the Muffin Man...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 12, 2008)

...and Arylett went on a quest to find the Mysterious Arylettbiscookies. With them they took a few select members of TCoD, who were...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 12, 2008)

...Exo-Raikou, Evoli, Darksong, Blazking, Cryptica, ZC, Ambipom, Kai, Ooohface, and iphillip. Together, they journeyed to...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...the unsullied realm (aka the Mafia forum) and discovered that...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 12, 2008)

...the Legend of the Mysterious Arylettbiscookies was a lie! And so they...


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 12, 2008)

Released their rage by going to the "You Laugh you Lose Thread" where, suddenly, Animorph appeared and...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

Did thearylettdance which caused murkrow to...


----------



## o_O (Nov 12, 2008)

...become a daddy, and Arylett to become a...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

Rapist. And after this murkrow took arylett to court in which the jury decided that arylett...

((Must choose guilty or not guilty))


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 12, 2008)

...was guilty but then her defence me went in a rage and...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

got knocked up causing...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 12, 2008)

...many Arylettantrums. Then she had the baby shower and invited...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... everyone but Dragonclaw, who was also pregnant at the time due to ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 12, 2008)

...the "carrot accident". Then, WUE started dancing around and drinking bottles of awesomesauce...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... that Dragonclaw poisoned in revenge. However, the real joke was on ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 12, 2008)

...Arylett. Who was not actually pregnant but...


----------



## Zeph (Nov 12, 2008)

...was just bebbyful from giggling in the Queenly bed, but it was actually from me...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... prodding her Mudkip all the way across the ...


----------



## Zeph (Nov 12, 2008)

...Queenly Bed. When Arylett finally gave birth, the baby...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... discovered that Zephyrous Castform was involved in a conspiracy with ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 12, 2008)

...me and the baby decided to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... maul Dragonclaw with EeveeSkitty's ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 12, 2008)

...evil black cat who scratched out his...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

... nose hairs one by one. To avenge him, ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 12, 2008)

...WUE stole everybody's cookies from their cookie jars. This was not noticed at all in one week, but when they started to suspect her...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...She went for help the one place she knew she could get it:...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

The little shop of horror. And when she got there...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 12, 2008)

She saw me hugging them going, I love you Mummy..


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...And was confused, so decided to go to the other only place she knew she could get help:...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

The best little whorehouse in texas. Where she...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...found a fight going on, because someone had forgotten to...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

Get a new shipment of...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...Rocky Road ice cream, which meant that...


----------



## Jester (Nov 12, 2008)

There was a fire about to break out! so the angry mob...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

...turned into a panicked stampede, which woke up...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 13, 2008)

... Batman, who was very annoyed, and angrily took out his...


----------



## o_O (Nov 13, 2008)

...Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup, and traded it for a Razr. He used the Razr to try to cut himself, but Robin came and said "FAIL!" making Batman sad that he couldn't be emo. Superman tried to cheer him up by...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 13, 2008)

... playing his favorite song on his handy-dandy pink iPod, but all the forumgoers found the song a little obnoxious, except Zora, who had heard worse.  The one who hated it most of all was...


----------



## Jester (Nov 13, 2008)

Surskitty. Who then procedded to ban all super-heros from the forum. And then S/he gave a pickle to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

... Midnight, who proceeded to burn it with ...


----------



## Jester (Nov 13, 2008)

Dragonclaw's dignty. Causing him to cry uncontrolably and...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

... being all emo. This greatly annoyed ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 13, 2008)

...Butterfree and she ended up...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

... hiring a ninja to take him out. Dragonclaw ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 13, 2008)

...was able to trick the ninja with his man-eating penguin and so went on the run. He came to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

... the place Time Psyduck's heart took him, and thus ended up in ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 13, 2008)

...limbo, where...


----------



## S.K (Nov 13, 2008)

I got bored off this game and took a long break, Drakarmour,Time Psyduck and loadsa other forum game masters come over and...


----------



## Jester (Nov 13, 2008)

Revived a temple knight. Which then...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 13, 2008)

....raped numerous amounts of moderators from other forums AND Myspace while...


----------



## Jester (Nov 13, 2008)

It was actually injecting a fatal poisen that had no cure


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 13, 2008)

...however it got the syringes mixed up, thus meaning it injected everyone with...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 14, 2008)

...the bodily fluids it collected from the numerous amount of raped moderators from other forums AND Myspace while....


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Injecting itself with the lethal toxin with no antidote. Before he dies, he tells Arlyett...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

I made your baby... To which murkow says...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 14, 2008)

...that she really has let her avvie go. Meanwhile....


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...In the shattered realm of forum games survivors are picking their way amongst the rubble. Over in the distance is...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

The giant figure of arylett. Then amaye says...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 14, 2008)

"Spell my name right," and goes off to kill him with a...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...huge 9000000000 barrel shotgun (shotcannon?). Afterwards...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 14, 2008)

...  Santa Claus applauds her, and she becomes his best friend, until she realizes that he is actually...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Crazy, at which point she...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 14, 2008)

...just totally lost it and exploded into a drunken rage, killing...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...All the people who were viewing the forums as a guest. Everyone else around was saved by...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 14, 2008)

...Time Psyduck, who fought against the crazed and ravaged woman with the bravery of...


----------



## Flareth (Nov 14, 2008)

...Flareth (Me xD). She goes to the store, where she bumps into....


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 14, 2008)

..Exo-Raikou, who was buying some apple cider. In other news, the axe began to spin out of control, and it spun right into...


----------



## Flareth (Nov 14, 2008)

...Markku V, who deflected it, sending it right into...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

Arylett. Who died un-revivably on impact. And then exo-raikou


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

... died too. Soon everyone but ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Time Psyduck had died, and he decided to just go back in time to when everyone was alive. There...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 14, 2008)

he committed suicide, the world was doomed but then I came back to ressuerect this game, and I killed serebii forums from ever being created whilst I was there.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

However, Mt Moon was still ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...occupied by a Srerbii attack force, which launched an attack. In the ensuing battle,...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

The seribii noobs called out their garchomps and....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

... had them defeated by TCoD's epic ...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

BUTTERFREE OF DEATH! Which used...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

... Splash. Serebii forums ...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

Drowned in a wave of awesomeness! But sadly arylett...


----------



## Zeph (Nov 14, 2008)

...'s hair turned blue for a few days due to the evil energies that were emitted when Serebii died. Suddenly...


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 14, 2008)

The last member of SPPF (me) calls out my Dialga, which eats Castform, Shiny Eevee, and Kai...

P.S. I made the cheat game.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

... so it could devour it's master. Everyone else in the forum then ranked up to ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...face the evil monster of randomness and restore the illusion of order. Firstly...


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 14, 2008)

Kai was spat out and Palkia came along and ate Full Metal Cookies. Palkia then collapsed...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...and turned into Dialga, which turned everything back to how they were when this thread began. Afterwards,...


----------



## Jester (Nov 14, 2008)

Arceus got mad at and and set everything back to the present. And then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Celebi did a neat trick which meant that Dialga and Arceus were constantly involved in moving time back and forth. To stop this,...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 14, 2008)

Exo-Raikou used his Exo-Powers to throw them into an inescapable dimension filled with...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Random stuff that pops in and out of existence. Concern for the coherency of what was going on, Time Psyduck flew off across the universe, not to return until he felt that TCoD was stable enough. Later...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

...EeveeSkitty used her Windian Princess powers to turn TCOD into...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...A happier place, but there was a problem;...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 14, 2008)

....a clan of slavic pregnant mouse pads got loose from the Introductions subforums and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 14, 2008)

...Began to attack the members. Quickly,...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 15, 2008)

....the forum members of Tcod once again unleashed the *ALMIGHTY BUTTERFREE* upon the mouse pads which caused an...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 15, 2008)

overlarge Time paradox, because one of those mousepads was from the past and was important to tCoD's creation. As a result...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 15, 2008)

....Tcod was sent to a different dimension filled with...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 15, 2008)

...banana peels.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2008)

..which Blastoise slipped on, landing on Negrek's ASB plans, which caused her to...


----------



## Spoon (Nov 15, 2008)

...rewrite her ASB plans, which included a plan of the sane idea of...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2008)

...including Legendaries in the game, thus causing...


----------



## Jester (Nov 15, 2008)

Kratos aurion to go mad and murder her. Which caused butterfree to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... watch some more ReGenesis. Midnight, out of jealousy of ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...Arlyett, decided to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... get Jigglypuff, from the anime, to ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...sing at the next thing to attack the forums, meaning he would save the day and be popular. Unfortunately,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... it was Butterfree and ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

... Thus he was exiled to ...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... the ASB forum. He was given fair ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...warning that that would happen, and had a week in the rest of the forums to sort out his affairs, however...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... he spent it drinking and paying Time Psyduck to ...


----------



## Jester (Nov 15, 2008)

Dance with skitvee, But then he...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...Realised he could use the time to restore his reputation, and so...


----------



## Jester (Nov 15, 2008)

He did the macarena hoping it would restore his reputation. But innstead of restoring it it...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...made everybody laugh and banish him anyway. Later on, someone...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

... joined. They...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

...Decided to create a thread where people ban each other, however...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 16, 2008)

...Princess EeveeSkitty decided to use her Windian fans to blow away all threads and cause another forum crash which...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

...made everyone get annoyed and start a protest, aiming to get her banned. Time Psyduck, however,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

... stood up for her. When she eventually was banned, he was strapped to a cannon and ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

...Fired off to the Debating Hall, where he had to fend of the natives before escaping to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

... the Mafia forums, as thar be monsters there.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 16, 2008)

..then EeveeSkitty rebuilt the forums for Butterfree but every one was still angry so...


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 16, 2008)

they fed EeveeSkitty to a bunch of Eevees and Skittys. Then...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 16, 2008)

Exo-Raikou opened an interdimensional portal that led to an alternate timeline where the forums never crashed. He then began show people how to go to that timeline, and as a result...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

... everyone turned into Mudkip flavoured Jigglypuffs.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 16, 2008)

Everyone was happy. Then Mewtwo came and destroyed the portal, and everyone was trapped inside. Then Mewtwo teleported out and the people...


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 16, 2008)

and then everyone turned into Jigglypuff flavoured Mudkips.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

The Mudkip flavoured Jigglypuffs and Jigglypuff flavoured Mudkips ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

...all banded together to rebuild the portal, but they realised they needed the help of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

... EeveeSkitty. However, she ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

... had gone of to write fiction about Windia and wasn't interested. In order to try and persuade her they found ...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 16, 2008)

A real live, Eevee-Skitty. Bringing it to her, she agreed, and as a result...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

...the portal was rebuilt. When they tried to use it, however, they heard the sound of...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 17, 2008)

Screeching. This was, in fact, the axe, which had spun into the dimension and was grinding against a chalkboard at hgih speed. Because of this...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 17, 2008)

...the splice of Eevee/Skitty that was in EeveeSkitty's sig before came and...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... axed Time Psyduck's reality shows.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...However, since these never got around to existing, the axe carried on, straight for the main server which held TCoD. Suddenly,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... it turned into a whale of a  ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...previously unseen species, and dived into the sea, causing no more harm ever again. Later that day...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... a Killer Whale ate it and then went on to attack Dragonclaw's ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...Penguin avatar, so iphilip1, Lucas775 and ChaosTres...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... got drunk and locked in a ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...thread by Surskitty, who then proceeds to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... throw water.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...over them, before going off and banning a noob for...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... defeating a different noob in a pie-eating ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...contest. The second noob was also banned. The next day...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... the sun turned blue. This cause Time Psyduck's fur to ...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 17, 2008)

....turn orange, and Celestial Blade did a barrel roll, deflecting....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

... nothing. Everyone else proceeded to ...


----------



## S.K (Nov 17, 2008)

go to serebi's forums.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...Which suddenly detonated, causing massive casualties. A rescue team, consisting of...


----------



## S.K (Nov 17, 2008)

a wartortle, Knuckle Joe and a real living AK-47


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...went in to find everyone. The first person to be rescued was...


----------



## S.K (Nov 17, 2008)

me...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 17, 2008)

...but something happened and S.K. vanished into thin air. The workers carried on, and found...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 18, 2008)

... a dying Exo-Raikou, who, ironically was killed by a spinning axe form another dimension. With his last breath, he gave the team a...


----------



## Flareth (Nov 18, 2008)

...yeti, who led them to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 18, 2008)

...Windia where Princess EeveeSkitty wanted to...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...Keep them all as slaves forever. In order to escape, the team contacted...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 18, 2008)

... Dragonclaw, so he could ...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 18, 2008)

find Celestial Blade and his army of Bidoof


----------



## Dragon (Nov 18, 2008)

...Celsetial Blade then attacked...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...EeveeSkitty, but was defeated, so the group had to rely on...


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2008)

...the Yeti that had led them there, who knew the ancient, hidden arts of...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...Pyrotechnics, and blew up Windia Castle. As retaliation, EeveeSkitty...


----------



## S.K (Nov 18, 2008)

went and jumped off a cliff.

P.S: 200th Post! I'm a shiny new metapod


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...Into a waiting boat, and fled off into the distance. Later on, after all those trapped in the ruins of Serebii were rescued, everyone was having a party. Suddenly, however, it was interrupted by the sound of...


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2008)

...a Wookie, but when they looked, it wasn't a Wookie, it was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...an army of storm troopers who were pointing their guns at everyone. Quickly...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 18, 2008)

...you must use a gun to shoot Ash's Pikachu until it has evolved then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...someone threw it at all the storm troopers who were electrocuted. It was then revealed that the thrower was...


----------



## S.K (Nov 18, 2008)

the secret to the universe.


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2008)

...who speaks entirely in Pig Latin. Who steps forward to translate? Why, none other than...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...S.K and Skymin together. They find out that...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 18, 2008)

The only way to defeat the escaped EeveeSkitty was to revve Exo-Raikou. And in order to do that, they needed...


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2008)

...to find the key that would open the chest that contained the box which held the compartment in which there was lots and lots of...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...Max Revives. Unfortunately the key was in a chest with 7 locks, and so they needed to obtain the chest and all seven keys. They also found out that the first key was...


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2008)

...actually a chicken strip that the Yeti had eaten several hours earlier. So they decided to just let it go and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

...wait for it to come out again. Meanwhile, the second key was...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 19, 2008)

...right in EeveeSkitty's pocket with every other key...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 19, 2008)

... that was in Dragonclaw's pocket. Wondering how this was possible, ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

....Several people went crazy. Meanwhile, Time Psyduck had placed the chest containing the key into a safe deposit box at a bank somewhere. He didn't tell anyone, however, so...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 19, 2008)

...Arylett went psycho trying to find the keys and then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

...Jumped off a cliff, landing in a boat which had directions to where EeveeSkitty had gone. She decided to...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 19, 2008)

....go on a shopping spree in...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

...New York, where she met...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 19, 2008)

....YOU! She then buys a roll of tape killing millions in the process while...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

...TCoD sent out a search party consisting of...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 20, 2008)

.....all the moderators and some randomly selected new member as the leader of the group. The group's name was to be...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...Team restoration, since it was then to move on and defeat EeveeSkitty. However, they soon discovered...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 20, 2008)

...that EeveeSkitty *had died and was now stronger than ever.* Meanwhile Team restoration was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...busy tracking down Arlyett, whom they found...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 20, 2008)

.....on her throne squishing the living daylights out of evil-mutant eclairs with a HUGE....


----------



## see ya (Nov 20, 2008)

...squeaky hammer. "STOP THAT INFERNAL SQUEAK!", cried...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 20, 2008)

Axe. In other news, Exo-Raikou's ghost, tired of wating for revival, began to look for the only other way to revive himself: Sacrifice of another member. He decided that the member to be sacrificed was...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

...Terry who fought and argued and then EeveeSkitty[who HAD NOT died because Windian princesses can't die] came to to the killing. Princess EeveeSkitty didn't like killing so she got...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...Dragonclaw to come and do it instead, however...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 20, 2008)

... he had to be payed in ...


----------



## Dragon (Nov 20, 2008)

...waffles. EeveeSkitty then gave Dragonclaw 20485294582732845 waffles, and Dragonclaw complained that there wasn't any maple syrup because...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 20, 2008)

... of global warming. This frustrated ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 20, 2008)

...WUE, who kept yelling "NINE THOUSAND" to annoy the bleep out of everyone. Finally...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...God came along and told everyone to shut up or else he would...


----------



## S.K (Nov 20, 2008)

Go fire his lazar!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...at the Earth and destroy it, so quickly everyone...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

...ran to the land of Arylettopia and...


----------



## S.K (Nov 20, 2008)

drank vimto.

But it was poisoned!, by..


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...Butterfree, who wanted to ensure that only people who were mindless drones ever went on TCoD. Quickly,...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 20, 2008)

....sergeantwaffleS posted in this thread to add something which was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

...very important. It was...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 20, 2008)

....really not important. To this, Time Psyduck replied...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

..."Fine. Do what you will," and left carrying...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 21, 2008)

... the Mona Lisa, but he dropped it into a canal, where it was eaten by a disgruntled mermaid, who began to feel sick and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 21, 2008)

...went to Shiny Eevee who happened to be a doctor then...


----------



## Jester (Nov 21, 2008)

She ate the mermaid. And then decided to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 21, 2008)

...make the big forum crash take two...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...but was stopped by...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 21, 2008)

... an old lady in a wheel chair, who was actually ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...Surskitty, who had gone undercover. After everything was resolved,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 21, 2008)

... Time Psyduck drank too much Scotch. This resulted in ...


----------



## S.K (Nov 21, 2008)

opening a vortex, the doctor walks out and invites you into the TARDIS, but Time Psyduck steals the TARDIS  and leaves the Dr behind


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

In order to help the Doctor,...


----------



## Jester (Nov 21, 2008)

Find rose, But you find daleks doing...

Btw who teh hell tagged this wiht "Mouse pads"?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...the YMCA dance. Get rid of them by...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 21, 2008)

Revivng Exo-Raikou, which now requires, in addition to the Seven max Revives and a member sacrifice....


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...the destruction of 3 'power stones', each of which is in the possession of a different member. The first was owned by...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

..WUE. It was the stone of water. Sadly, she lost it in a volcany many years ago, and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...it is now trapped under rock. In order to retrieve it,...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

...you have to pour awesomesauce on the rock, and then do a dance called The...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...Sea Spider Dance. Unfortunately no-one knows it, so you have to do both...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 21, 2008)

...monkeys. This caused...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

...everyone to wonder what they were supposed to be doing until...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 21, 2008)

...a HUGE landslide of calamine lotion had spilled my cup of ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...tea onto the rock, which dissolved to reveal...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 22, 2008)

...a lightsaber. sergeantwaffleS quickly activated it and used it for...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...cutting in and retrieving the first stone. The second one was in the possession of...

(maybe this quest will actually finish rather than going into yet another side quest)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

... Dragonclaw's pet ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...Which wasn't happy to give it up. Therefore...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

... it strangled Time Psyduck and ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...thus managed to rip itself through a hole in time and space towards the TARDIS, allowing the TCoDers to get the second stone. The final stone was...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 22, 2008)

...made of love, Aryletthairs, and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 22, 2008)

...EeveeSkitty's hair...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...and so was crucial. However, it was also locked...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

Inside a member, who would be the member sacrificed. That member was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...Opaltiger, but this meant that the plan was opposed by...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

nobody. The group finally found Opaltiger, and took the stone from that member's body, as well as acheiving the sacrifice in one fell swoop. All that was left was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...to find all the keys which everyone had conveniently dropped, in order to unlock the...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

... the dead man's chest for ...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

Exo-Raikou to come back. Luckily, the keys were teleported under the chest by a mysterious thing. When the chest was unlcoked...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...Exo-Raikou was resurrected, but was found to be a zombie under the control of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

... Time Psyduck's avatar. Everyone on TCoD then ran away (except ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...for those in the secret club, who were able to attack zombie Exo-Raikou with...


----------



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

a dinosaur.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks to the efforts of the Dinosaur, Exo-Raikou was (Finally) in control of his living self. Everyone on Tcod held a grand celebration that lasted three days and nights. After the party...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

..everyone was too apathetic to go and defeat EeveeSkitty, so she sent an army of Eevees and Skitties to take everyone prisoner. Fortunately they missed someone, and that was...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

Exo-Raikou, who set out to destroy the Eevees and Skitties. But he couldn't do it alone. So he opened a rift in time, and the one who came out to help him was...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

...Future Time Psyduck, who was able to produce a chemical which would knock out Eevees and Skitties without...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 22, 2008)

EeveeSkitty realzing it. All they had to do was throw it in...


----------



## Jester (Nov 23, 2008)

The weird cannon from exo's sig, And then fire it at...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

... EeveeSkitties mirror.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 23, 2008)

...Unfortunately that mirror was in EeveeSkitty's possession, and so...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 23, 2008)

They would have to instead fire it at an interdimensional mirror, which was conviently located right next to them. After that...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 23, 2008)

...everything went back to how it had been before anything happened and nobody remembered anything except...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 23, 2008)

Exo-Raikou, who kept his memories becuase of his temporary death. Just when it seemed that everything would finally go back to nomral, an interdimensional portal opened again, and out came...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 23, 2008)

...the USS Enterprise. At this point Time Psyduck flipped and started killing everyone with...


----------



## see ya (Nov 23, 2008)

...Wesley Crusher's severed head. Just then, Captain Picard came bursting in and...


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 23, 2008)

ate a pickle. Then...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 23, 2008)

A mysterious thing happned, involving another interdimensioanl portal, a time paradox, and a five-legged mongoose. In the aftermath of the mysterious thing...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

...Time Psychs was missing, as was the Enterprise, but everything else seemed completely normal. However,...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 24, 2008)

...Princess EeveeSkitty got trapped and starred in a crappy cellphone game!...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

...which meant that everyone attempted to rescue her by...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 24, 2008)

... throwing an anchor at Telstra. Time ...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 24, 2008)

....imploded and horribly maimed....


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

...SergeantwaffleS, who decided to...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 24, 2008)

...go get plastic surgery done. But midway through surgery, a(n)......


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

...other massive temporal implosion made everything OK, apart from causing...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 24, 2008)

...my surgery from being majorly screwed again. Being still horribly maimed, sergeantwaffleS decided to live in the mountains so that he could..


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

...avoid persecution by others. However,...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 24, 2008)

....another temporal implosion caused me to be severely pissed and say,"WTF?" Meanwhile....


----------



## Jester (Nov 25, 2008)

Chronos came to find the cause. He discovered a psyduck in a time mechine was causing it. Thus he


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

...decided to capture it with a...


----------



## Jester (Nov 25, 2008)

Master ball. After catching it he diceded to give it to darksong who...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

...had evil plans to...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

...use it to take over the world. Unfortunately, the Psyduck...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

...had the power of randomness which he uses to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 25, 2008)

... summon raep whistles to use on ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

...Darksong. at which point he escapes through an interdimentional portal to...


----------



## Jester (Nov 25, 2008)

Chronos's abode, And when he discoveres it he becomes extremly angry and takes the psyduck and


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

...Tries to kill it, but gets hypnotised by the vacant stare and lets it go to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

...Arylettopia but the Psyduck wasn't cool enough to live in Arylettopia so it died of Arylettsickness...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

, along with Dragonclaw's sister and the local Larvitar. They buried them at ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

...the graveyard of Windia[far away from Windia Castle and Awesomesaucity] then...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

... a whole line of Magikarp fell. Everyone ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

...ran around screaming as the Magikarp used splash on them...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

... with cunning and precision. Out ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

...of their stomachs will come more Magikarps that will...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

...use splash some more, until...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

... they fall off another ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

...boat and drown. Later that day,...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 26, 2008)

....a dog imploded into a CAPS LOCK BUTTON which in turn imploded into....


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

...a Shift Key, which was found by...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

...the Shift key...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 27, 2008)

...which proceeded to attempt to beat it up. Luckily...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 27, 2008)

... 'any' key came to the ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 27, 2008)

...rescue, and so this story arc came to an end, and everyone then waited for the next poster to start another one.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

One day at TCOD Princess EeveeSkitty was happily...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 27, 2008)

...posting in the forum games, when suddenly...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 28, 2008)

Exo-Raikou and Time Psyduck showed up and warned EeveeSkitty of a dark and desolate future. This was in fact caused by...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

...Princess EeveeSkitty's pet lion, Rawr who had wanted to bite Dragonclaw's head off...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 28, 2008)

...and eat it, and would do so, causing EeveeSkitty to become a criminal, unless she...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

... saved Dragonclaw's life (o_O). To do so, she had to back one thousand and one ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 28, 2008)

...different people in the race to be US president in 2012, and so she needed...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

... a lot of paper. She asked ...

(lol, typo. I was meant to say _bake_ xD Oh well)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 28, 2008)

..."Who wants to be president?" and fortunately got 999...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

... "This is my United State of Whatever!" This was good enough so ...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Nov 28, 2008)

...she went to the OSU, Michigan game where she got drunk off of...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Nov 28, 2008)

...chocolate milk that was made in...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 28, 2008)

Another dimension. Because of that, an interdimensional rift opened, and out stepped...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Nov 28, 2008)

...Mr.gay who sais he made out with a...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

...Magikarp, trying to think how that would work Dragonclaw...


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 29, 2008)

...tried to fathom how many crumbs of taco seasoning were on the floor. Suddenly, a strange godzilla shaped cinnamon bun exploaded out of the cafe of doom! The peoples screamed...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

"THE CAKE IS A LIE" at ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 29, 2008)

...Ultraviolet who...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

...went berserk and started to kill everyone with a...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 29, 2008)

spinning axe. Fortunetey, Exo-Raikou solved this by making the axe spin out of control, much like he had done earlier. However, he miscalculated how fast it was spinning, and as a result, the axe struck....


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 29, 2008)

...Time Psyduck's psyduck who fainted from...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

...surprise and drunkenness, at which point...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

...he had gone crazy and...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

... drew a picture of ...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 30, 2008)

...Me, who was amazed that I was mentioned on Page 4 of this thread. So then I proceeded to go and tell this to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

... Dragonclaw, who ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

...beat up Zora for no reason, but was stopped by...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 30, 2008)

an Exo-Raikou from an alternate dimension, who warned that there was a destructive villain in Tcod. That villain turned out to be...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

...HRA, who was in fact an imposter also from the alternate dimension, and was defeated by...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 1, 2008)

Time Psyduck, though it turned out to be another Alternate Exo-Raikou. This one said that he was from an alternate timeline where the axe had never killed him. Because of that...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

...Princess EeveeSkitty decided to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

... sell some internal organs to ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

...herself, then she decided to eat some pizza with...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

... out flavouring. Due to this blasphemy, ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 1, 2008)

...Arecus himself showed up, but was defeated by...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 1, 2008)

The Alternate Exo-Raikou, who turned out to be the ruler of the dimension he hailed from. Because he was such a ncie guy, he decided to invite some of the members to this dimension. These members included the Exo-Raikou of this dimension and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 2, 2008)

...everyone who posted in forum games, but before they could leave they were attacked by...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

...teh evil monster of teh evilness with big...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 2, 2008)

... uh, ears. They used their ears to ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

...make frozen pies...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 2, 2008)

... for the starving ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 2, 2008)

...children in Africa, but they weren't allowed to distribute them because they were a heath hazard. As a result...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 2, 2008)

The monster was destroyed by its own pies. With that done, the group entered the portal, but took a wrong turn off the Hollywood Freeway and ended up in...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

...the real world, where the group was forced to split up and join the people who they were supposed to represent in reality. Therefore...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

... Kefka had a chance to use Light of Judgement on ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

...a crazy person by the name of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

... E ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

...L...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 4, 2008)

O...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

... R ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

...G...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

...A, who is actually a disguised version of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

... Agrole, decided to throw ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

...Kefka into space and seek out the TCoD members trapped in the real world. She found...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

... an extraordinarily sized ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

...butterfly, which carried her to...


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Greenland where...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

...there was a man who knew where...


----------



## Elfin (Dec 4, 2008)

...Evoli hid the magical pirate treasure so...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

...she got distracted. Fortunately for those trapped in reality the alternate dimension...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2008)

...imploded from cheese overloads. On the other hand...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

...Surskitty did a huge...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

...Mod Trick and pulled everyone back to TCoD, resoving everything and allowing a new story line to begin.

Two weeks later...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

... a man landed on ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

...Butterfree's sig. He told everyone that...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

... he had a butt rash, and ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

...then said that he came from...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

...the debating hall...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

...where the moderator Eevee had...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

... Dragonclaw's finger tips on his left hand fixed. Time Psyduck, out of envy, ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

...turned into Superman and flew up and had the sun heal his, before...


----------



## Mercury (Dec 9, 2008)

...the sun exploded, leaving the whole of TCoD in a disaster, until...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

...Super TP fixed everything with super-strength and time travel. Unfortunately this annoyed...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

...Butterfree who decided to ban him from...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

... the Mafia forums. His anger growing, he used Meteor on ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...the Debating Hall, smashing it into oblivion, before flying off to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

... Australia, where he might accidently get killed by ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...something, but it's unlikely. He won't, however, return for 100 posts, so in the meantime...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

...we need to eat taco with Awesomesauce, after...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...which Eevee starts a campaign to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

...rule the world! As she does this...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...the mod Eevee comes up and tries to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

...ban Arylett however Arylett Arylettdances and then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...EeveeSkitty makes...


----------



## Mercury (Dec 10, 2008)

...TCoD a dance hall, but suddenly Butterfree appears and...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

...freezes everyone apart from a select group of escapees, consisting of...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...Squall, Rinoa and...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

... Ultros. Ultros and Squall ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...went to a secret place hidden on TCOD called...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

... THE ANTI- ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...-RAWR club, there you can...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...Talk about random stuff and also unfreeze what Butterfree froze. Firstly,...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...you need to kill a certain...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...insect which has been flying around, which allows you to free...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...the magical powers of a...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...Ristican, which is a random thing which allows Butterfree's freezing to be undone, freeing everyone and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...people who are random, however mods...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...opposed this, and tried to re-freeze everyone. Fortunately they were stopped by...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...the power of awesomeness! Then...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...Everything went back to normal.

End Arc.

A few weeks later,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

... everyone turned into gigantic toilet ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...brushes, and evil giants came along to...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

...killllll people...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...but they don't see any people and so they go away. Everything gets undone and things go back to how they were.

On Saturday,...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 11, 2008)

... while Kali the Flygon was hunting Sandshrews, there were...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...a massive explosion, which destroyed half of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

... Time Psyduck's avatar. Kali ...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

...was knocked sideways by the blast, which revealed that Time Psyduck's abandoned avatar was the tip of the iceberg: The blast had obliterated...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

...a bucket full of...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

...posts, and also half of the non-pokémon forums. Insanity was nothing more than...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 17, 2008)

A smoldering Ruin. Exo-Raikou, determiend to fix this, gathered up a team consisting of himself and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

...a load of mods, however the mods...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 18, 2008)

Got the flu the night before the Journey, so instead, Exo-Raikou recruited...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

..a mob of people with flamethrowers equipped with...

((Almost crossing the line >:3))


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 16, 2009)

...killer cats.So on the journey kali discoverd...


----------



## celebi (Jan 17, 2009)

...more sandshrews to eat,so he became more powerful and blasted away the mob of people...


----------



## see ya (Jan 17, 2009)

...until one among them stood up and cried "NO MORE!" It was none other than...


----------



## celebi (Jan 18, 2009)

...skymin,who wanted it to stop.but kali blasted away the mob and flew away to find more sandshrews to keep up his strength.so skymin went to the desert,and he saw...


----------



## see ya (Jan 18, 2009)

...her spirit animal, which happened to be a Blue-Footed Booby. It pointed its wing majestically to the North and said "THERE YOU WILL FIND THE...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

EVIL AWESUM GREEN MUDKIP WHO IS BEING TORTURED BY MANY POGEYMANZ. YOU GO TO SAVE IT." Skymin agreed and went to the north. She found the Mudkip, and saved it. The Mudkip...


----------



## see ya (Jan 18, 2009)

...thanked Skymin, and asked her if she lieked it. With a mighty "YEEEEEEEES!" she threw the Mudkip down on the ground in victory. It promptly exploded and rematerialized into the form of...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

a Drag Cave link. Skymin picked it up and won a free Vampire dragon. It suddenly turned into a Feraligatr, and....


----------



## Mercury (Jan 18, 2009)

appeared on the other side of the galaxy, where ...


----------



## turbler (Jan 18, 2009)

it turned into Zim!


----------



## celebi (Jan 23, 2009)

...and then the zim picked up skymin and grew wings ands flew him to the next town...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 23, 2009)

At which point a portal opened, and Exo-Raikou from the furtur stepped out. He warned Skymin that something would happen soon that could potentially change the future, which was currently...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 24, 2009)

a good thing because


----------



## celebi (Jan 24, 2009)

...then he would know what it was and he could change the future...


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 15, 2014)

guys, let's revive this thread, it looks fun

...to make it into a world where only the brave could...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 18, 2014)

...Go up against the evil man-eating doormats.

Once tamed, the now-vegetarian doormats would give their tamers...


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2014)

...foam swords, which were the best weapon against...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 19, 2014)

...people who have not jumped the fish, people that...


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 19, 2014)

...need to fend off carnivorous doormats because...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 26, 2014)

...The amazing Kung Fu Ferret...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 26, 2014)

...simply cannot keep them at bay with his...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 26, 2014)

...Roundhouse kicks to the faces...


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 28, 2014)

so he decides to use a different attack maneuver which was...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 28, 2014)

...shooting them with a 12-gauge...


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 28, 2014)

which was only possible by collecting the twenty-seven crystals of...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 28, 2014)

...doom, which could destroy just about everything, except for...


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2014)

...Krazoa's ball of glowiness, which she had hidden in...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 29, 2014)

...a box on Mars, which has...


----------

